# well water or filtered water?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone run into trouble from their goats drinking well water high in sulfur, iron or calcium? This topic was brought up in my thread BUCK DOWN!! HELP!!! and I was wondering if anyone had more experience or knowledge of this. Supposedly well water high in sulfur can contribute to Goat Polio and well water high in sulfur, iron, or calcium can lead to copper deficiency.

https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/

Has anyone run into these problems? What did you do about it? I am considering offering my goats filtered water, which seems kind of crazy, but I have had a lot of health problems with my goats since moving to our new house, and I have never had any problems before! ...Wondering if my delicious well water is the culprit. I have a kangen water machine, so if anyone is familiar with those, it allows me to choose the ph level of the water, so what ph level is best for goats??

Is there anything different I could do, like something I could add to the water? Even if I offer filtered water, there is nothing I can do to stop my does from drinking water out of the duck's pool.... Although I suppose now that it is rainy again here, I should get some rain barrels set up!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@happybleats switched from well water to rain water with excellent results. I'll see if I can find that thread for you.

Edit -

Here it is:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/high-sulphur-in-water-source.192839/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Rain water is really good.

Filtered is always better if you had the choice of well water vs filtered. 

We filter our water for the house and the goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

According to this little thing copper messes with the intake of sulfer. Are you giving copper boluses? 
My water is high in calcium and iron, like stupidly high so I just give a lot of copper. I give 9 grams every 3-4 months and when I started that that seemed to be the HUGE turning point in my herds health and looks. I’m not saying jump on a huge dose like that, I get a lot of OMG are you serious when I say that but it works for mine


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Duhhh the little chart!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Are you giving copper boluses?


I have been giving copper boluses as needed. So far I gave them in the spring, and then I just gave some to my buck and wether since my buck was kind of balding around his eyes and my wether's coat is curly... Although I think my wether is just one of those weirdos whose winter coat is always curly!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Balding around the eyes if not caused by mites is usually a zinc deficiency


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I have googled and other then that really not getting anything here! Well other then I pointed out copper but not selenium how are they on that? Selenium will also screw with the intake of sulfur.
But looking at this one site that sells minerals and gives info out, like that chart, I found this water treatment they sell
https://www.abcplus.biz/Water_Treatment_H20_Revive
But after looking at the ingredients the first thing is ACV so I'm wondering if putting some of that in would help. Also I didn't look at it but they sell test kits so you can test the water. If it's not a arm and a leg I would go with that just to make sure your dealing with high sulfur and not something else like maybe some kind of weed that is throwing everything out of wack and causing the polio. I've only had polio twice now and crazy enough in the same goat! The last time she had it I just got done worming her but can't remember if I had the first go around, but anyways my point here being that from what I understand there is a huge long list of things that could cause polio so it wouldn't hurt to test it. If it's some crazy amount though I don't see how just assuming it's high in sulfur would hurt other then you might miss something else going on


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't actually think our water is high in sulfur since it doesn't have that smell to it. I think my goats are ok on selenium, but I didn't know about the doing deficiency! Great... Something else to worry about.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh yeah I was going to say that I have free choice minerals and I do put apple cider vinegar in their water.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.angusbeefbulletin.com/extra/2009/dec09/1209hn_vet_link.html

This is similar to the article I was talking about in your other thread. It mentions plants that can contribute to polio.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I just read threw your other post. So your just curious on what you should do? If it’s not a big deal to filter it go for it! It might help with issues. It might also not be a mineral thing but maybe a bacteria as well so if filtering it will help with that too why not? For me it’s not a big deal, no health issues as long as I’m really on top of the copper. Speaking of copper  you mentioned that you had given a bolus and then they were showing signs of needing it again so you gave it. I would keep track of how long that took and give it a littler earlier next time, assuming you didn’t move in the middle of dose 1 and 2. By the time they show signs they usually are really needing it.
And also on your boy (which I’m happy he is doing better!) it seems there is quite a few things that can cause polio, just learned sulfur is one! But one of the things is parasites, I would send a fecal in and see if you can rule that out. In your post he sounds like a lot like my girl, she didn’t fit the signs 100% but still recovered really fast and well with treatment. The last time she was totally back to herself after 24 hours and I couldn’t even keep up the treatment for another 24 hours because she was knocking me on my behind! I still kept a close eye on her just in case but she hasn’t relapsed again (about 8 months now)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Balding around the eyes if not caused by mites is usually a zinc deficiency


I'd always read that's copper deficiency. I've never actually had one bald around the eyes though.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What thrifty homesteader says is that goat owners today don't usually see that symptom anymore because they see the earlier signs and treat the deficiency. Apparently that is a later development.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I live in an area that is high in iron and sulphur. I've had to resort finally to free choice copper and selenium. Plus my go-to mineral is really high in copper, but only medium in selenium.

If you can give rainwater I think it is a great idea.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I live in an area that is high in iron and sulphur. I've had to resort finally to free choice copper and selenium. Plus my go-to mineral is really high in copper, but only medium in selenium.
> 
> If you can give rainwater I think it is a great idea.


You have probably mentioned this before, sorry if I missed it. But anyways - what is your go to mineral?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You have probably mentioned this before, sorry if I missed it. But anyways - what is your go to mineral?


My go-to mineral, because it is close by and I can always get it, is Cargill's Right Now Onyx. The store I can always buy this at is only 10 miles away. I do like it very much but it is not my favorite. I know that you have heard of it, but for people who haven't, here is the link, click on Onyx

http://www.orangegrovecoop.com/images/E0209301/Minerals.pdf

Here is my favorite, but it is over an hour away and it is not always in stock. I would use it constantly if I could.

http://www.co-opfeeds.com/ourcoop08/feeds/products/goat/productDetail.aspx?fm=73

I'm always going on about loose minerals now, so I've stopped shoving these links at people. But I'm always happy to show people the ingredients and the guaranteed analysis, so they can compare to what they can get easily.

What mix is your favorite?


----------



## LarryC (Nov 25, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Has anyone run into trouble from their goats drinking well water high in sulfur, iron or calcium? This topic was brought up in my thread BUCK DOWN!! HELP!!! and I was wondering if anyone had more experience or knowledge of this. Supposedly well water high in sulfur can contribute to Goat Polio and well water high in sulfur, iron, or calcium can lead to copper deficiency.
> 
> https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/
> 
> ...


I just let a friend of mine borrow my buck. In the past my friend lost 3 bucks and come to find out it was the well water mainly the calcium and it would kill them within hours. The water wouldn't hurt the doe, just bucks. My goats drink pond water and they do just fine but if you just have well water I would filter it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LarryC said:


> I just let a friend of mine borrow my buck. In the past my friend lost 3 bucks and come to find out it was the well water mainly the calcium and it would kill them within hours. The water wouldn't hurt the doe, just bucks. My goats drink pond water and they do just fine but if you just have well water I would filter it.


Sorry, that does not follow. NOTHING that will kill within HOURS will differentiate genders. Please do some more reading here on this excellent site before you comment on your anecdotal stuff. This is a science based site.


----------



## LarryC (Nov 25, 2017)

(Was Edited)..I simply tried to help by answering the question based on what my friend's experienced vet told him. A vet who specializes in goats. PS A vet is a trained individual who specializes in veterinary SCIENCE. Stop being a ........(Was Edited~!!!!)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

-Hi Larry. I am assuming the idiot and female dog address is toward me?

What did this heretofore unreferenced yet assuredly experienced vet say could possibly be the cause of death that started and ended within hours, who's vector was only well water, that was also differentiating between genders?

Without that info, you are not trying to help, you are merely spreading nonsense.

signed
idiot-femaledog-who-can-think


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

LarryC said:


> Dear idiot, I simply tried to help by answering the question based on what my friend's experienced vet told him. A vet who specializes in goats. PS A vet is a trained individual who specializes in veterinary SCIENCE. Stop being a bitch.


Totally uncalled for! Instead of attempting to learn something you go and call names? How big of you! She is right! There is NO WAY anything can pick out male only that can kill that fast. If the buck did die from too much calcium then there is no way it happened that fast. It could have simply been bad luck that it only happened to the bucks but I suspect that it has more to do with the fact the bucks simply were not drinking the new water like they should which led to the stones. This is actually quite common and happens at our fair twice now in 2 years but has nothing to do with well water and calcium it's the fact that since theres chlorine in it they don't drink it like they should. 
Do your research on your own if you still believe it, I'm sorry but saying some vet said it was true has less value to me then if you said some bum on the street corner said something


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

LarryC said:


> I just let a friend of mine borrow my buck. In the past my friend lost 3 bucks and come to find out it was the well water mainly the calcium and it would kill them within hours. The water wouldn't hurt the doe, just bucks. My goats drink pond water and they do just fine but if you just have well water I would filter it.


Interesting!



mariarose said:


> My go-to mineral, because it is close by and I can always get it, is Cargill's Right Now Onyx. The store I can always buy this at is only 10 miles away. I do like it very much but it is not my favorite. I know that you have heard of it, but for people who haven't, here is the link, click on Onyx
> 
> http://www.orangegrovecoop.com/images/E0209301/Minerals.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think that @LarryC

is new to people wanting backup and clarification, New to people wanting science, and over-reacted. YOU have seen my previous posts, and know how far I was to being a female dog. YOU know what I can post!

If LarryC can inform us of something useful, something that will kill males within hours yet leave females untouched and only be vectored by well water and yet allow him to justify lending his buck for a few hours into this deathtrap, WE SHOULD LISTEN TO HIM. I know I will.

Hugs Jess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, we need to calm our jets here. 

Name calling will not be tolerated whatsoever.

I also doubt it was too much calcium.

It may of been worms, cocci, toxins from plants or anything else. So many things come to mind.

If we cannot keep it friendly, I will have to lock this thread. And possibly ban member(s) if it comes to that.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, Pam, I'll be calm. I did not meant to call names. I only want people to reference science, not anecdote. I won't call names.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you mariarose.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our water is so wacky that we're looking into collecting rain water. If it works, I'll let you all know!

And, just for the record, our water does have very high calcium. I've leased several bucks (usually for a month or so each time) and also boarded one here for 3+ months. That short term exposure didn't cause them any problems. However, I would not keep a buck on my well water long term.

It has caused some problems with my does. One girl had calcium stones in her udder and I have to use copper supplements like crazy. (I also have high iron and moderately high sulfur.)


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

We had very hard well water and switched to rain- it was insane night and day on the condition of my goats. After 3 months the whole herd looked amazingly better, looking back at old pics i am shocked on how I used to keep them on well water, not knowing the difference at the time! Filter if you can’t switch to rain water for sure- and copper bolus them for sure...


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a well. I also have high sulpher and iron. All my animals drink straight well water or from our ponds. I have both males and females and knock on wood, have never had an health issue with either sex.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

cbrossard said:


> Has anyone run into trouble from their goats drinking well water high in sulfur, iron or calcium? This topic was brought up in my thread BUCK DOWN!! HELP!!! and I was wondering if anyone had more experience or knowledge of this. Supposedly well water high in sulfur can contribute to Goat Polio and well water high in sulfur, iron, or calcium can lead to copper deficiency.
> 
> https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/
> 
> ...


Have you had your water professionally tested? If so, what is in your well water? You say your goats drink out of your duck's pond? Yikes, that raises red flags for me, fowl defecate in their water and can carry many diseases. I cover my horses water tanks which are located under trees, to prevent my roosting chickens poo from polluting them.


----------



## Lunaroso (Oct 22, 2017)

Another scary thread that makes me want to change how i manage my goats! haha. I have well water that has been professionally tested. Now i have to go back and look at the results again! We had the water tested for the humans in the house ha. how selfish of me . Rainwater seems like a great idea but how can you possibly collect that much. I have two 5 gallon buckets that i fill and empty each day so they have fresh water. I cant see collecting 10 gallons of water each day. How does everyone collect and store their rainwater?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a barrel with a spigot. Just place the barrel where you can get the most/cleanest rain and run a hose. 
If your water is safe enough for you, it should be safe enough for your animals. imo


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I’m happy my well water doesn’t seem to be as bad as it could be! There is no way I could ever catch enough rain water for my Goats where I live. I have a huge pond that collects a lot of run off water from the hills and after our last rain in May if we are lucky it lasts till maybe August and we won’t get any more rain till maybe October, so far no rain and it’s the end of November. I just buy stock In copper boluses and all is good lol


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I have one rain barrel as well as a big square water tote i got for $100 on kijiji - have never run out with 12-20 goats and a few other critters, maybe a dry summer will do me in, but so far so good!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Madgoat said:


> Have you had your water professionally tested? If so, what is in your well water? You say your goats drink out of your duck's pond? Yikes, that raises red flags for me, fowl defecate in their water and can carry many diseases. I cover my horses water tanks which are located under trees, to prevent my roosting chickens poo from polluting them.


I have not had it professionally tested. As for the duck water, I guess I have never actually seen any of the goats drink that water, I just meant that they could...


----------



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

cbrossard said:


> Has anyone run into trouble from their goats drinking well water high in sulfur, iron or calcium? This topic was brought up in my thread BUCK DOWN!! HELP!!! and I was wondering if anyone had more experience or knowledge of this. Supposedly well water high in sulfur can contribute to Goat Polio and well water high in sulfur, iron, or calcium can lead to copper deficiency.
> 
> https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/
> 
> ...


Hi, for what It's worth... my black and white goats were turning red so I googled it and found that it is a sign of copper deficiency. I gave some copper but am aware that our well water is very high in iron and pretty high in calcium so we opted to start giving them filtered water that we buy at a water store in town. Slepping 5 gal bottles is kind of a pain but I just look at as a good workout. I am happy to report my goats are again black and white with super shiny healthy coats and my arms are more muscular so I think it's a win win


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Coko said:


> View attachment 157741
> View attachment 157741
> View attachment 157743
> 
> Hi, for what It's worth... my black and white goats were turning red so I googled it and found that it is a sign of copper deficiency. I gave some copper but am aware that our well water is very high in iron and pretty high in calcium so we opted to start giving them filtered water that we buy at a water store in town. Slepping 5 gal bottles is kind of a pain but I just look at as a good workout. I am happy to report my goats are again black and white with super shiny healthy coats and my arms are more muscular so I think it's a win win


I got something called a horse hydrator, filters out iron and sulfur etc. it attaches to a hose or spigot. Our well water is still higher in calcium as that isn't filtered out quite like iron is, but it definitely has been helping our copper deficiencies.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I got something called a horse hydrator,


Do you have a link for that product?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Do you have a link for that product?


I do indeed! At first I ordered it from the company directly, but then found out it's available for retail almost anywhere.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...U2TeYJxjfZHO-AbFvx0w8Ts_B9btwWZQaAiqWEALw_wcB


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Info: http://www.horsehydrator.com/research.html


----------

